# Cartoon from 1948



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

What can a cartoon, produced in 1948, teach us today that's of any value?
You might be very surprised.
Click on 1948 Cartoon below - this cartoon is timeless.

http://nationaljuggernaut.blogspot.com/2009/09/this-cartoon-seemed-far-fetched-in-1948.html

:smt1099


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

Need to send a copy of this to Glen Beck for airing on his program


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023:smt023:smt023Very good.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## Edsblux (Jul 23, 2009)

Right on time! Wish we could get this aired on more than just Glen Beck's show. We as a nation could sure use this reminder now more than ever.


----------

